# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  مهارات نوكيا

## معاذ القرعان

اخفي ارقامك عن أعين المتطفلين:


هذي الطريقه تخلي بها ارقام اصدقائك او ايا كان رقمه سري لا تحب ان يطلع عليه احد مخبأ ، بحيث اذا اخذ احد الجوال من غير علمك لا يستطيع مشاهدة هذه الارقام المسجله ..الا اذا كانت الذاكره المستخدمه " ذاكرة الهاتف "

* المرحله الاولى :
1- اول شي تدخل على القائمه .
2- تختار الضبط .
3- تختار ضبط الحمايه .
3- تختار مستوى الحمايه .
4- بيطلع لك لازم تكتب رمز الحمايه .. ضع رمز الحمايه 12345 ، هذا اذا لم تغيره ، واذا بدلت رمز الحمايه ضع رمزك الجديد .
5- وبعدين تختار الذاكره .
6- اطلع من القائمه ، وارجع الى وضع الانتظار .

* المرحله الثانيه ( الهامه ) :
1- اضغط على الاسماء لتذهب الى دفتر الهاتف .
2- اختار خيارات .
3- وبعدين اختار الذاكره المستخدمه .
4- اختار الهاتف .
5- بيظهر لك رمز الحمايه ، اكتب رمز الحمايه ، حتى تصبح الذاكره على الهاتف .
6- الآن اضغط رجوع الى ان تصل لخيارات مره اخرى .
7- اذهب بالسهم الى اعلى الى ان يظهر لك اضافة اسم .
8- الآن احفظ كل الارقام اللي ترغب في إخفائها .
9- وبعدين ارجع الى خيارات في دفتر الهاتف .
10 - اختار الذاكره المستخدمه .
11- اختار ذاكرة البطاقه ، لتصبح الذاكره على البطاقه .
12- والآن ارجع الى ان تصل الى اضافة اسم في دفتر الاسماء .
13-  اضيف الاسماء الغير سريه اللي ممكن اي حد يطلع عليها .
وهكذا انتهينا ..

** النقاط الهاااااااااامه جدا :
1- اذا اردت رؤية الارقام السرية اللي خزنتها حط الذاكره على الهاتف ، وبيطلب منك رمز الحمايه ، لذلك لا يستطيع  احد ان يدخل الى ذاكرة الهاتف التي تحتوي الارقام السريه غيرك ،، لانك الوحيد الذي يعرف رمز الحمايه .
2- واذا أردت أن لا يرى أحد الارقام السريه ضع الذاكره دائما على البطاقه ولم تعد مشكله اذا اخذ احد الجوال بدون علمك وشاف الارقام اللي عندك لان الارقام السريه انت الوحيد اللي يقدر يشوفها ..
3- كل ما تبي تضيف رقم سري جديد في ذاكرة البطاقه ، او الهاتف ارجع الى المرحله الثانيه في الشرح .
4- لا تنسى ... ذاكرة الهاتف : للارقام السريه ،، ذاكرة البطاقه : للارقام العامه

============================

طريقة اخفاء جميع رسائل جوالك عن الذين يحبون الارسال من جهازك مجانا
خاص بالنوكيا فقط
1- افتح الحافظات الشخصية
2- قم بتسمية حافظة جديدة وليكن اسمها ( فارغ )
3- انقل جميع رسائلك الي الحافظة ( فارغ )
4- عندما يقوم اي شخص بفتح رسائل جوالك ستكون كالتالي
البريد الوارد فارع
الارشيف فارغ
الحافظات الشخصية فارغ
عند ذلك سيبلع الطعم ويعيد لك جوالك وانت تبتسم فرحان لانه لم يرسل الي جواله اي رساله

----------


## معاذ القرعان

ما هي جوال نت ؟ (الإنترنت عبر الجوال)
هي خدمة جديدة من الجوال. تحقق لعملاء الجوال إمكانية تصفح الانترنت باستخدام أي جهاز متوافق مع تقنية GPRS. "جوال نت" هي أول التطبيقات (أو الخدمات) العديدة التي سيوفرها الجوال عبر تقنية GPRS في المستقبل.

ما هي مميزات خدمة جوال نت؟
• سرعة أعلى في الدخول إلى الانترنت مقارنة بالسرعة الحالية لنقل البيانات عبر شبكة الجوال
• تصفح الإنترنت في أي وقت و من أي مكان عبر أجهزة الكمبيوتر الكفية أو المحمولة أو من خلال أجهزة الجوال المدمجة مع الكمبيوتر الكفي.
• إرسال و استقبال البريد الإلكتروني أثناء التنقل
• تكلفة استخدام الخدمة مبنية على كمية البيانات المرسلة و المستقبلة وليس على مدة الاتصال

ما هي المتطلبات للحصول و الاستفادة من خدمة جوال نت ؟
• أن تكون مشتركاً في إحدى الباقات في خدمة الجوال (الخدمة غير متوفرة للبطاقة المدفوعة " سلفا")
• جهاز يدعم تقنية GPRS

ما هي الـ GPRS ؟
هي الاختصار لتقنية التراسل بالحزم العامة للراديو، وهي:
• تقنية لاسلكية موجهة لنقل البيانات عبر شبكات GSM و باستخدام أجهزة الجوال المتوافقة مع هذه التقنيـة.
• يتم نقل المعلومات في شكل حزم مما يساهم في الوصول إلى أحجام أكبر من المعلومات و بسرعات عالية،
• تخفيض التكلفة إلى حد كبير مقارنة بالطريقة الحالية لنقل البيانات عبر شبكات الجوال.

ماهي انواع الأجهزة التي تدعم تقنية GPRS؟
• معظم الأجهزة من الجيل الحديث (جوال أو جوال مدمج) متوافقة مع تقنية الـ GPRS.
• وهناك العديد من أنواع الأجهزة المتوافقة تسمح لك بالاستفادة من خدمة جوال نت قد تكون PDA (جهاز كمبيوتر كفي) مع دعم لتقنية الجوال GSM أو عن طريق اجهزة خاصة لتقنية GPRS.
• مثال على الأجهزة الخاصة بتقنية GPRS:
- بطاقة شبكة مع مودم GPRS تستخدم لأجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمول
- جهاز مودم عبر منفذ USB.

ما هي خواص تقنية GPRS؟
يمكن لمستخدم تقنية GPRS:
- التنقل من مكان لآخر أثناء نقل البيانات.
- التمتع باتصال دائم ومستمر.
- التكلفة حسب حجم المعلومات المتبادلة وليس على مدة الاستخدام
- متوفرة في كل مكان و أي وقت وفي حدود تغطية شبكة الجوال
- سرعة عالية لنقل البيانات مقارنة بالسرعات الحالية

ما هي فوائد تقنية GPRS؟
GPRS تتيح للمشترك فيها الاستمتاع بسرعات عالية و متزامنة بين الصوت والبيانات* و بسرعات تصل إلى أكثر من kbp/s 50.
و هناك العديد من التطبيقات التي تتوفر عبر تقنية (GPRS) كونها المنصة أو الناقل لهذه التطبيقات ومنها:
- تصفح الانترنت ( جوال نت)
- الوصول إلى البريد الإلكتروني
- إرسال واستقبال رسائل الوسائط المتعددة
- استخدامها في نقاط البيع
- استخدام تقنية الواب
- الخدمات البنكية و المالية
* يعتمد ذلك على الجهاز المستخدم

ماهو الفرق بين تقنية GPRS و الـواب ؟
خدمة الـواب تقدم تصفع لمعلومات محددة فقط، بينما GPRS فهي عبارة عن شبكة لتنقل البيانات.
ويمكن للمشترك في تقنية GPRS الاستفادة من تطبيق أو خدمة الـواب (عند طرح الخدمة). خدمة الواب عبر تقنية الـ GPRS ستحقق للمشترك سرعة أعلى في تصفح المعلومات مقارنة بسرعة الخدمة الحالية المقدمة عبر شبكة الجوال و التي لا تتجاوز سرعة نقل البيانات من خلالها(9.6 ك.ب.).
من ذلك فإن جوال نت ليست بديل عن خدمة الواب، وسيستمر المشترك في استخدام الطريقة العادية للواب.

هل يمكن تصفح الانترنت من خلال جهاز جوال متوافق مع تقنية GPRS ؟
بمجرد توفر متصفح انترنت مدمج مع جهاز الجوال فإنه بإمكانك الاستفادة من خدمة جوال نت.
وهناك عدد من الأجهزة التي تتيح تصفح الانترنت مباشرة من خلالها، وهي عادة تكون أجهزة كمبيوتر كفية (PDA) أو من جيل الهواتف الذكية.
اذا كنت تحمل جوال متوافق مع تقنية GPRS و يتوفر به منفذ أشعة تحت الحمراء (Infrared) أو منفذ للكيبل الخاص بالجهاز أو تقنية البلوتوث (Bluetooth) فإنه بإمكانك الاستفادة من جوال نت عبر التوصيل بين جهاز الجوال و الكمبيوتر (اذا كان الكمبيوتر يدعم الأشعة أو البلوتوث) ويمكن استخدام جهازك الجوال كمودم للاتصال بالإنترنت عبر الكمبيوتر(مكتبي أو محمول).
وعند إطلاق خدمة الواب عبر GPRS خلال عام 2004 سيكون بمقدرتك الاشتراك بالخدمة و تصفح الانترنت من الأجهزة التي لا يتوفر بها متصفح.

أثناء استخدامي لخدمة جوال نت عبر جهاز الجوال، هل يمكن استقبال أي مكالمات؟
مع تقنية GPRS يمكن الرد على أي مكالمات وارد أثناء تصفح الانترنت و يعتمد على نوع الجهاز.
أثناء تصفح الانترنت و في حالة استقبال مكالمة يقوم الجهاز بتعليق المكالمة الخاصة بنقل البيانات و إتاحة الفرصة للمكالمة الصوتية، و يمكن العودة إلى الانترنت.

ويمكن زيارة موقع جوال نت على الإنترنت للتعرف على طريقة إعداد بعض الأجهزة.
أما في الأجهزة العادية فيجب تحديد نقطة الوصول فقط. و من ثم تحديد اسم الملقم و المنفذ عبر جهاز الكمبيوتر وذلك في متصفح الانترنت. ويمكن إجراء الإعداد التلقائي للجهاز الجوال من موقع جوال نت.

كيف يتم احتساب تكلفة الخدمة؟
خلال الفترة التجريبية تقدم الخدمة مجاناً لمشتركي خدمة الواب فقط. وبعد التجربة سيتم طرح تفاصيل كاملة عن رسوم و تعرفة الخدمة وطرق عرضها.

----------


## معاذ القرعان

نكتة وطرافة
الطريقة سهلة جدا
خذ جهاز صديقك لمدة ثواني اكيد هو مخزن اسمك ورقمك في جواله
يعني اذا كان اسمك مثلا صالح
ورقم جوالك 545
ورقم جوال صاحبك 544
ادخل على تعديل الاسم وامسح اسمك وحط بدله رقم صاحبك 544
واعمل اوكيه
الان اذا اتصلت مع صاحبك ما يظهر اسمك يطلع رقم جوال صاحبك
واكيد با يتجنن لما يشوف رقمه طالع على الشاشة
ويمكن تحط رقم لشخص آخر ولما تتصل ويقول الو اغلق الخط بوجهه فيقوم هو بالإتصال على الشخص الآخر والله يعلم باللي راح يصير  !!!!!!!!!!!!

==================================
وهنا اذاهاوي طرافة  في اي واحد ارسل له رساله اكتب فيها مثلا
لقد تلقيت نغمه من صديق لسما ع النغمه اضغط على الزر الاخضر مرتين
وتكتب باخر الرسالة هالكود
*21*055رقم جوالك#
فهو لما يضغط على الزر الاخضر مرتين را ح يتحول جواله على جوالك
==================
كيف ترسل فايرس من جوالك ؟؟

 طريقة ارسال فايرس بسيط يعني خفيف ماهو قوي
((( للمزح بس )))
اولا : افتح قائمة الاسماء وتختار آي اسم
وبعدها اضغط على التفاصيل ثم اضغط على خيارات ثم اذهب الى إرسال البطاقه
ثم ياتيك خيارين 1_ بوصلة                 IR -  2_ بالبطاقه انت اختار بالبطاقه
بعدها ياتيك رقم الهاتف اكتب رقم من تود ان ترسل له الفايرس ثم موافق
وراح ترسل له فايرس بسيط يعطل جهازه الى حين  يفتح البطاريه ويشغل الجهاز
مره ثانيه (((( هالحركه لازم تكون الجولات كلها نوكيا ))))

=============================
جهاز الأريكسون وما يميزه عندي

تستطيع وضع ارقام يستقبلها والباقي يعطيه مشغول ورقم المتصل يظهر عندك ولا يشعر ؟  كيف ؟

نقولكم
ادخل على اعدادات
بعدين خيارات القبول
قبول المكالمات
بعدين تجيك ثلاث اختيارات
استلام شامل
من القائمه ( هذه القائمه انت تحدد الأشخاص الحبايب )*
=================================

كيف ترسل رساله من دون ما يطلع رقمك

روح لتقويم بيطلع لك اليوم اضغط على خيا رات واختار تدوين مذكرة بعد ذلك اختار مذكرة اكتب
مذكرتك واضغط على موافق بيعطيك تم الحفظ وراح يظهر ما كتبت  اضغط على خيارات واختر ارسال
مذكرة تظهر خيا رات اختر ارسال للتقويم وبعد ذلك اكتب الرقم الي تبي ترسل له وبس


====================
كيف تكتب رساله صفحات يعني بكل صفحه كلمه مثلا

اول شي تفتح رساله عندك يعني مرسله لك وهي صفحات اول شي تسويه تمسح الحروف
االكلام المكتوب بس انتبه تمسح السطور التي تكون بالنص بعد ذلك تضغط على خيارات وتختار
حفظ الرسالة بعد ذلك روح لصندوق الحفظ راح تحفظ الرساله هناك تفتحها وتضغط على خيارات
وتختار نقل بعد ذلك تختار نماذج راح تروح الرساله بالنماذج تروح تفتحها وتضغط على خيارات
وتختار تعديل وتكتب ما تريد يكون بالصفحه الاولى لو كلمه وحده وبعد ذلك تضغط على خيارات وتختار
ادخال نموذج وتختار رسالتك نفسها ثم تجيك الصفحه الثا نيه وبهذه الطريقة تنهي
كتا بة رسالتك

=============================

زيادة عدد الحروف في ارسال رساله بالعربي
افتح على كتا بة رساله ثم اضغط على خيارات من دون ماتكتب شي واختار ارفا ق صورة
ثم ارسال بعدين اكتب رقم جوالك وارسل ثم استقبل الرساله وافتحها واضغط على
خيارات وبعدها تحرير نص وابدأ  رسالتك راح يعطيك الموئشر  115 حرف
وعلى فكرة عدد الاحرف لئرسال العا دي بالعربي  70 حرف

============================

رسالة طويلة ومن دون ما يطلع رقم جوالك

تتكون من

حرف250

من القا ئمه وتختار خدمات ثم علامات بعدين اختيارات وتختار اضا فة علامة راح يطلع لك
مستطيل هنا اكتب رسالتك وبعدها موافق راح يطلع لك مستطيل اكتب فيه اي شي ولا دعه من دون
ما تكتب فيه شي واضغط موافق ثم را ح تطلع لك صفحة العلامات اختر الرساله التي كتبتها ثم كذا اضغط على خيارات واختر ارسال علامه بـ sms
ثم اكتب رقم من تريد مراسلته واضغط على ارسال وبس


============================

كيف تظهر الرسال على شاشته مباشرة

كيف ترسل رسالة لصديقك و تظهر له على شاشة جواله فورا بدون أن يذهب إلى البريد الوارد ... و ما يقدر يخزنها إلا إذا كانت أعصابه حديد ؟!

طريقة جديدة و يمكن تكون قديمة بالنسبة للبعض بس بأنزلها لكم يمكن تستفيدون منها.
الـــطـــــريـــــقــــــــة
يجب توفر برنامج ( لوجو مانيجر ).
و إستخدام جوال نوكيا لديك أنت و صديقك.
- الخطــــــــــــــــــــــوات :
( 1 ) فتح برنامج ( اللوجو مانيجر ) و الضغط على أيقونة الرسائل ( Massege )
( 2 ) إختيار رسائل ( Text ).
( 3 ) كتابة الرسالة على أن لا تكون أكثر من أربع كلمات لكي تظهر كل الرسالة على شاشة جواله لإكتمال عنصر المفاجئة.
( 4 ) كتابة رقم صديقك في الخانة المخصصة ، و رقم مركز الرسائل ( 094670605 )
( 5 ) أختيار خيار ( Unicode ) بدل من ( Normal ) ... وضع علامة صح على خيار ( NewsFlash ) و هذه هي أهم خطوة.
( 6 ) أخيرا أختيار إرسال ( Send )
ستصل الرسالة لصديقك على شاشة جواله مباشرة ... و لن يستطيع حفظها إلا بعد أن يقوم بحفظ الرسالة يدوياً.

ملحوظة :
يمكنك إرسالة الرسالة الي جوالك نفسه و الإستفادة منها بعد ذلك عن
طريق جوالك بشرط أن تقوم بحفظها في ( صندوق الحفظ ) و ليس في
( البريد الوارد ) لأنها تفقد خصائصها إذا تم حفظها في البريد الوارد.
==============================

كيف تتملص من المتصلين
الطريقة الأولى

طريقة فريدة من نوعها ......... كود يجعل جميع من يتصلون بك يسمعون هذه الرسالة (عفواً صندوق البريد الصوتي ممتلئ الآن فضلاً ضع رسالتك في وقت لاحق)


من اليسار لليمين

*_2_1_*_1_0_1_0_1_0_1_0_1_# زر إتصال
للإلغاء ....
#
2
1
#
زر إتصال



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الطريقة الثانية
أولا انك تسوي تحويل الى البريد الصوتي او رقم مفصول في حاله
انشغال الخط فأذا دق عليك اي شخص مزعج مجرد ما تضغط
الزر الاحمر
No
يتحويل الى اي رقم انت كاتبه

ثانياانك لمن يتصل تضغط زر خيارات فيجي خيارين هيا رفض
ورد خلهااا الى ما يسير مس كول



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الطريقة الثالثة
أولا: اشغال الجوال وفي نفس الوقت شغال معك أدخل هذا الكود
نجمه_21_08_مربع_اتصال (كل من يتصل يجد الجوال مشغول)
لألغاء البرمجه السابقه :
#21#  اتصال
ثانيا: ألبرمجه ألتالية سيقوم الجوال بالرن مرتين فقط ثم يذكر جهاز
الشركة (تأكد من ألرقم الصحيح)
نجمة_نجمةـ61_نجمة_050_نجمة_نجمة_5_مربع_اتصال
( تستطيع زيادة عدد الرنات بتغيير ألرقم (5) الى (10_15  أو 20-25-30)
لألغاء ألبرمجة
#61# اتصال
ملاحظة
النقطة الأولى (أريد أن أوضح أن كل من يتصل على جوالك سيجد
جوالك مشغول بينما هو في الواقع معك ليس كذلك)
لنقطة ألثانية( في حالة اتصال أي شخص سيقوم الجوال بالرن مرتين
فقط ثم يقول تأكد من ألرقم ألصحيح تتميز هذه ألخاصية
معرفة من قام با لأتصال بك ومن ثم اذا رغبت الرد عليه
يمكن لك ذلك . أما المقصود بتغيير ألرقم  (5)
أي خمسة ( ثوان)
وفي حالة الرغبة زيادة عدد الرنات فيجب تغيير الرقم  السابق  (5)
الى  10 أو15 أو20أو 25 أو30  (ثانية)

============================

كيف تعرف جوالك اذا كان خربان بدون فني يكشف عليه
اتبع الخطوات التاليه وانت تعرف:
(طبعا الكلام هذا لاجهزة نوكيا الجديده)
1- دخل الرقم هذا ( # 3370 * ) .(طبعا بدون اقواس )
2- راح يطلع لك (change active speech codec؟)
3- اضغط موافق
(طبعا راح يطفي جهازك لمدة عشر ثواني تقريبا)
4- اذاطلب منك دخل الرقم السري d: اعرف ان جهازك خربان
5- اما اذا اشتغل لوحده فذلك ان دل يدل على انه خالى من العيوب.

----------


## معاذ القرعان

ماذا تفعل عزيزي القارئ عندما يسقط جوالك في الماء ؟ هل
ترمي به أو
تبيعه بمبلغ يكاد لايذكر أو تكسره....؟
..اليكم الطريقة:
1 - قم بفك البطاريه من الجوال.
2 - قم بفك الجوال كله أي فكه قطعه قطعه حتى تصل الى
الشريحه الصفراء وأقصد شريحة الجوال وليست شريحة الهاتف
3 - خذ الشريحة الصفراء (SYSTEM) الى ضوء قوي جدا مثل
اللمبات الصفراء التي اذا وضعت يدك عليها أو تحتها مباشرتا تشعر بحرارة شديدة .
4- اجعل الشريحة الصفراء تحت ضوء اللمبة مباشرتا لمدة
تصل الى ساعة لاتزيد.
5 - بعد ذلك أستعمل بخاخ تجده في محلات الأجهزة
الكهربائية يدعى(بخاخ لتنشيف الماء) تبخه على جميع
الشريحة الصفراء ثم تلف على الشريحة الصفراء منديل
(كلينيكس) على كل الشريحة ثم تضعها (الشريحة الصفراء)
تحت اللمبه التي ذكرناها مدة 15 دقيقة لاتزيد.
6 - كل ما فات ممكن أن بعضكم يعرفة !!! ولكن الأنفراد
والشئ الذي لاتعرفونه هو مايلي :

1 - بعدما تنفذ كل ماسبق عليك أخذ الشريحة الصفراء
وشحنها من الشاحن (شاحن الجوال العادي) لأنك عندما تفك
الجوال وتفصل الشريحة الصفراء عن باقي قطع الجوال يكون
مدخل الشاحن بنفس الشريحة الصفراء لايفصل منها...فتكون
مدة الشحن خمسة ساعات ملاحظة :بعضكم سوف يسأل كيف أقوم
بالشحن والبطارية مفصوله عن الجهاز!!! أقول لكم أعزائي
نعم ولكن أنت لن ترى طول فترة الشحن المذكوره عداد الشحن
يتصاعد في الشاشة ولكن
عملية الشحن هذه تشحن المعالج الخاص بالجوال الذي تضرر
بالماء .
2 -بعد أن قمت بشحنه أرجع القطع الى أماكنها وبعد ذلك
قم بشحن الجوال ثانية وسوف يفاجئك منظر جميل وهو تصاعد
خطوط البطاريه أي أن الجوال يعمل وبعد أن يشحن(حتى يمتلئ
ويتوقف العداد) قم بوضع الشريحة وتمتع بجوالك ثان

----------


## معاذ القرعان

مفاتيح الإتصال الدولية

963 سوريا

966 السعودية
965 الكويت
1 كندا
1-809 جزر كيمان
973 البحرين
236 افريقيا الوسطى
974 قطر
235 تشاد
20 مصر
56 تشيلي
213 الجزائر
86 الصين
374 أرمينيا
57 كولومبيا
61 استراليا
242 الكونغو
43 النمسا
506 كوستريكا
1-242 الباهاما
385 كرواتيا
880 بنغلادش
53 كوبا
1-246 باربادوس
357 قبرص
375 بيلاروسيا
420 التشيك
32 بلجيكا
45 الدنمارك
501 بيلز
253 جيبوتي
229 بنين
1-809 الدومينيكان
1-809 برمودا
593 الاكوادور
591 بوليفيا
503 السلفادور
55 البرازيل
251 اثيوبيا
673 بروناي
500 جزر الفوكلاند
359 بلغاريا
679 فيجي
257 بروندي
852 هونغ كونغ
33 فرنسا
36 هنغاريا
689 بولينيزيا
354 ايسلندا
241 الجابون
91 الهند
220 غامبيا
62 اندونيسيا
995 جورجيا
98 ايران
49 ألمانيا
964 العراق
233 غانا
353 ايرلندا
350 جبل طارق
39 ايطاليا
30 اليونان
225 جزر الكناري
299 جرينلاند
502 غواتيمالا
962 الاردن
224 غينيا
254 كينيا
592 غويانا
82 كوريا الجنوبية
509 هاييتي
371 لاتيفيا
504 هندوراس
51 بيرو
961 لبنان
63 الفليبين
266 ليسوتو
48 بولندا
231 ليبيريا
351 البرتغال
218 ليبيا
40 رومانيا
4175 امارة لختنشابن
7 روسيا
370 ليتوانيا
250 رواندا
352 لوكسمبرغ
378 سان مارينو
853 ماكاو
221 السنغال
261 مدغشقر
248 السيشل
60 ماليزيا
232 سيراليون
223 مالي
65 سنغافورة
356 مالطا
421 سلوفاكيا
222 موريتانيا
386 سلوفينيا
230 موريشيوس
677 جزر سليمان
52 المكسيك
252 الصومال
377 موناكو
27 جنوب افريقيا
976 منغوليا
34 اسبانيا
212 المغرب
94 سيريلانكا
258 موزمبيق
249 السودان
264 ناميبيا
597 سورينام
977 نيبال
46 السويد
31 هولندا
41 سويسرا
687 كلدونيا الجديد
64 نيوزلندا
886 تايوان
505 نيكاراغوا
255 تنزانيا
234 نيجيريا
66 تايلند
47 النرويج
1-868 ترينداد وتوباغو
968 عمان
216 تونس
92 باكستان
90 تركيا
507 بنما
256 اوغندا
595 باراغواى
58 فنزويلا
380 اوكرانيا
685 ساموا الغربية
971 الامارات
967 اليمن
44 المملكة المتحدة
381 يوغوسلافيا
1 الولايات المتحدة
243 زائير
598 اوروغواي
260 زامبيا
39-66982 الفاتيكان
358 فنلندا
54 الأرجنتين
263 زيمبابوي

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

مشكوووووووووووووور يا ورده ؟؟؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكوووووووووور

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اهلا عمر وعبدالله شرفتوا  :Smile:

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

> اهلا عمر وعبدالله شرفتوا



وعدنان ماله

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> وعدنان ماله



لا ابو محمد بعده صغير  :Smile:

----------

